# Planning stages...more strikes ahead.



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

So I have been somewhat quiet after the last couple bombs, not because I am scared but because I am planning, waiting quietly in the wings to cause some devastation. Proof you ask?



My new bombing kit. Flat rate boxes, labels and my 100 ct of 6 sleeve ziplocks should be here today or tomorrow. Muahahahahahaha

Lookout Llamas, Squids and others...stock up on mailboxes.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

So...we are now supposed to be intimidated by free boxes and paper that you stole from the office? Not a single cigar in this pic...there is nothing more UN-TERRIFYING than boxes and paper...just sayin.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

*Yawn*


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I just taped together a medium flat rate box this morning... Still won't mean anything til I post a DC...


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> So...we are now supposed to be intimidated by free boxes and paper that you stole from the office? Not a single cigar in this pic...there is nothing more UN-TERRIFYING than boxes and paper...just sayin.


The cigars are here and some are being shipped. At least I send shit out, just sayin.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> *Yawn*


Oh I see how it is. Now you are all mr. big bad zk. I think I just hit you this last week.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Just for this taunting everyones getting bombed with reams of paper.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

zenom said:


> I send shit


Yup lol :tongue1:

Oh, and don't worry, I haven't forgotten about you...


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

True that, LOBs actually bomb, and don't just talk... can't say the same about most of the ZK's... just saying....


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> Yup lol :tongue1:
> 
> Oh, and don't worry, I haven't forgotten about you...


Ouch, guess I need to choose my words more carefully next time.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

max gas said:


> Just for this taunting everyones getting bombed with reams of paper.


You sir are just piling on. Be glad the herf is being rescheduled. I might just have to drop my whole humi on you.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Can't see pictures here at work so I guess I'll just move along as it sounds like there isn't anything to see.....


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

I have 300 Ron Mexico's coming. I am sending those out to all the Squids. Then Grenadiers to all the ZK's. Enjoy brothers.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

zenom said:


> You sir are just piling on. Be glad the herf is being rescheduled. I might just have to drop my whole humi on you.


You won't do it. No balls :tongue1:


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

just more zk talk... has a zk bomb landed in the past 2 weeks other than ones sent by ex ZK now LOB peeps??


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

zenom said:


> The cigars are here and some are being shipped. At least I send shit out, just sayin.


Biting the head off the LOBster...should arrive tomorrow:

0310 2640 0000 0933 6346...heading to ouirknotamuzd...this ain't for the weak of heart...just sayin.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

MaxTheBunny said:


> just more zk talk... has a zk bomb landed in the past 2 weeks other than ones sent by ex ZK now LOB peeps??


http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/301281-squid-gets-triple-teamed.html

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/301262-what-hell.html

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/301254-kozzman555-nucking-futs-2-a.html

That's just me, and there's some that hasn't landed yet. Sooo.....keep talking :der:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

MaxTheBunny said:


> just more zk talk... has a zk bomb landed in the past 2 weeks other than ones sent by ex ZK now LOB peeps??


pay attention sir...Kozz has blown doors off this week, as has Kapathy...Pete will meet his fate tomorrow, and you don't want to know what we have planned for the very near future.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

ok... so i should i have said.. no bombs were memorable from the zks in the last 2 weeks :hippie:



kozzman555 said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/301281-squid-gets-triple-teamed.html
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/301262-what-hell.html
> 
> ...


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

MaxTheBunny said:


> just more zk talk... has a zk bomb landed in the past 2 weeks other than ones sent by ex ZK now LOB peeps??


well lets see only the one LOB Joe and Dan received, then for the squids its Ray, Terry, Ben (beer alchemist), and Derek... but you already knew that. Some one as attentitive as yourself surly would have seen the threads.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> You won't do it. No balls :tongue1:


I am not so sure about that Adam...I think that there is enough crazy within the LOBster ranks that they just might do something like that to prove a point...then they would have no cigars left and they would have shot their entire load in one f*cking...crazy, for sure.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

MaxTheBunny said:


> ok... so i should i have said.. no bombs were memorable from the zks in the last 2 weeks :hippie:


touche mr bunny....... touche


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


>


and finally...an actual picture of Craig surfaces. ound:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

It is funny...because I remember seeing Kevin's and Kozz's bombs...but not much from the Legion of Boobs?? I guess memory is what you make it...


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

MaxTheBunny said:


> ok... so i should i have said.. no bombs were memorable from the zks in the last 2 weeks :hippie:


Lol wut? Ask Macke or David_ESM if those bombs were memorable. Keep digging yourself a hole....


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I have no problem admitting that I was very recently hit by a llama with a device I shall not forget for a very long time.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> I am not so sure about that Adam...I think that there is enough crazy within the LOBster ranks that they just might do something like that to prove a point...then they would have no cigars left and they would have shot their entire load in one f*cking...crazy, for sure.


he forgets quickly,don't he?


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

ok ok.. davids hit was pretty epic. I even remember commenting not he thread. whats up with llama zk affiliation.. I'm new and need educating


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Once upon a time there was a reference to a news story in which a pack of dogs took down a llama... The dogs were the squids, and the llama was used as a reference for the ZKs.

It has been used lovingly ever since :wink:


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

so all zks are llamas?


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> he forgets quickly,don't he?


BOOM! Bitch...:twisted:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

MaxTheBunny said:


> so all zks are llamas?


According to the story...yes. It was either David_ESM or aninjaforallseasons who started it...and there was no use fighting it...it stuck. So what I am saying is, it is completely the opposite of a LOBster attack...


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Biting the head off the LOBster...should arrive tomorrow... heading to ouirknotamuzd...


For the love of God, I'm the Supreme Commander of the LOB, why bomb my underling?

BTW, Way to go Zenom...


----------



## Rav (Oct 10, 2011)

Props to you, Zenom. Can't wait to see some people get wrecked!


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> According to the story...yes. It was either David_ESM or aninjaforallseasons who started it...and there was no use fighting it...it stuck. So what I am saying is, it is completely the opposite of a LOBster attack...


Meh, who cares who it was? It was a dirty squib and you can't tell them apart anyway. Squibs are named after the hollywood special effect, the squib round. There's a bang, it may look bad, but you know nothing is really gonna happen...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Llamas are so dumb, they cant tell the difference between a "b" and "d"...


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

:behindsofa:eep:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Llamas are so dumb, they cant tell the difference between a "b" and "d"...


so wait, what, hold on..... so there is a difference? I call bullshit on this one.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

the_brain said:


> For the love of God, I'm the Supreme Commander of the LOB, why bomb my underling?
> 
> BTW, Way to go Zenom...


Don't worry Ian...you'll get yours as well. You hit me fairly hard (for a LOBster) but Pete bought some sticks FROM me and then hit me back with a lot of what he bought...he must be dealt with FIRST (and I still think that he is in charge...)


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

the_brain said:


> For the love of God, I'm the Supreme Commander of the LOB, why bomb my underling?


*Brain:* Ok, sorry to our real Supreme Commander... I will change my title...

*Pinky:* Our Supreme Commander is coming...


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Ok, sorry to our real Supreme Commander... I will change my title...
> 
> *Pinky:* Our Supreme Commander is coming...


Hmm... Let me get some popcorn and pull up a chair, this should be real good.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Hmm... Let me get some popcorn and pull up a chair, this should be real good.


Why do I feel that LOB Agent 007 is going to appear soon? I certainly hope that the LOBsters have beeter taste than to copy the Squat's but I am not so sure...


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Why do I feel that LOB Agent 007 is going to appear soon? I certainly hope that the LOBsters have beeter taste than to copy the Squat's but I am not so sure...


Have I EVER copied someone on here? I pride myself in my originality. 007 needs to remember that the 007 designation was an insult. The 00's were ranked 001 through 007, with 007 being the worst...


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

i just hope lob#1 isnt to scared to show his face..err name or whatever.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

All I have to say is the REAL Supreme Commander is going to kick some ass and chew bubble gum. He is all out of bubble gum.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

zenom said:


> All I have to say is the REAL Supreme Commander is going to kick some ass and chew bubble gum. He is all out of bubble gum.


What?!?! How is he going to "kick ass AND chew bubble gum" if he is all out of bubble gum...maybe he he is going to kick ass OR chew bubble gum? You LOBsters are a confusing, but tasty, lot.


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Ok, sorry to our real Supreme Commander... I will change my title...
> 
> *Pinky:* Our Supreme Commander is coming...


Oh God, I pray he never shows his face!!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> What?!?! How is he going to "kick ass AND chew bubble gum" if he is all out of bubble gum...maybe he he is going to kick ass OR chew bubble gum? You LOBsters are a confusing, but tasty, lot.


More info on LOBsters:

We scream in boiling water too.

A male lobster is called a cock and a female a hen or chicken (when she weighs about 1 pound).

Lobsters can lose claws, legs, eyes and antennae through accident or self-defense, but are able to regenerate them.

The second isn't all that appealing of a name for a male lobster, but I found it kinda funny actually.

Either way...the supreme commander is coming and you guys are all in a world of hurt. No one will get out alive.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

The supreme commander is a pussy...just sayin.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> The supreme commander is a pussy...just sayin.


You must have him confused with a ZK member.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

oh kipp, so elegant in your words.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Starting to feel like this:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

zenom said:


> You must have him confused with a ZK member.


Not at all...HE, is a pussy...the Supreme Commander of the LOBsters. He runs your Cocks...so he MUST be a pussy.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Or an asshole... Just saying!

ound:


----------



## Quietville (Sep 12, 2011)

I'll just leave this here.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I have no idea what's going on...


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I have no idea what's going on...


It's better to not even try to figure it out Brother!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Or an asshole... Just saying!
> 
> ound:


It sucks that I need to spread (bad choice of words when dealing with the Cock LOBsters...) some love...wish I could RG that bad boy!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I have no idea what's going on...


As if thats something new.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> It sucks that I need to spread (bad choice of words when dealing with the Cock LOBsters...) some love...*wish I could RG that bad boy!*


Got it CPT!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

zenom said:


> As if thats something new.


I didn't posture the statement as a new and different take. The "bewildered" order goes something like this....

1. Shawn
2. Me
3. Everyone else


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> The supreme commander is a pussy...just sayin.


not a wise statement to make, maybe you should wait a while and see who pops up...it might just be another ZK, or not...he is arriving soon though, and then you will regret your statement, this i promise


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

sweater88 said:


> not a wise statement to make, maybe you should wait a while and see who pops up...it might just be another ZK, or not...he is arriving soon though, and then you will regret your statement, this i promise


we can only act on the information we have, and we have been given none.


----------

